# Central Vic Water Quality Reports



## notung (24/3/10)

I've been tinkering with water profiles in Beersmith. I'm not desperate to start learning about water chemistry but have been wondering how my local water matches ideal chemistry for brewing, say, a pilsner.

The annual water quality report on the Coliban Water website does not provide much of the info the Beersmith wants to know about (ie/ calcium, magnesium, sulphate levels). Have any of the B.A.D. crew looked into this before? I contacted Coliban and they just referred me back to the same report! :lol: 

The City West Water reports give so much info, locality by locality!


----------



## Cummins (24/3/10)

I am guessing you read the one that is in the annual report? I went through that too, and like you said there isn't anything useful in there. I might ask next time I go in to their office as it would be handy to know


----------



## wessmith (24/3/10)

Had this same problem recently with our local shire. Turns out that the water authority no longer report the quality side of water - that is now the responsibility of the local shire health department. That's where I got our local analysis info.

All water authorities are obliged to provide regular analysis details to the public, so I would talk to the local shire council

Wes


----------



## Kleiny (24/3/10)

Guys in Central vic

ring up and ask for a report, they will put you on to a dept.

I have a name and a report some where when i find it i will pass it on, but when you talk to somebody tell them what you want.

Mg, Ca, Cl, hardness, Sulphates and pH

They will pass it on too you once they know you only want it for brewing water.

Kleiny


----------



## Cummins (6/4/10)

08-09 Water Report


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> They will pass it on too you once they know you only want it for brewing water.
> 
> Kleiny


this is the biggest tip. once they know your not going to bust their balls about water quality (EPA, govt targets, annoying old people who have nothing better to do), then they are very helpful.

dont ask about water quality. ask about water chemistry. 

but cummins has come up with the report anyway


----------



## notung (10/4/10)

I rang up Coliban, spoke to them and they said they would be sending me out a 'Potability Report' for the local area. Whether this will actually happen, I don't know. I told them it was just for home brewing purposes so I could know about water chemistry, and that seemed to smooth over some of the tension on the phone.

Cummins, thanks for the link but I've read that report. It contains basically shit all info. By that, I mean that it lacks the data beersmith wants to know about: bicarbonates, magnesium, calcium content etc.


----------

